# Finn found his brush and decided to groom himself.



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha, what a goofy boy! Thanks for the smile


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Can Finn teach Abella how to groom herself? That would be worth me buying him lifetime treats of his choice.
Great pictures - Thank you for sharing!
🐶 🐾🌻😊


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

If only he could really do it instead of play around. 😊 He does like to be combed and brushed, though.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

He is cute ! My dog that past recently bubbles, he used to take the toilet paper off the roll and carry it all over the house! he was such Happy dog! It was hard putting him down. He suffered with cushion disease. I really didn’t think I was going to get another dog. But I started looking on this website and changed my mind. I put a deposit down on a Maltese. It will be in sept that I get her. I’m excited and a little fearful that a puppy may be a bite hard to deal with. Bubbles and honey my other dog ,were older and very chilled out? I live alone now so I will be able to spend lots of time with her. Thanks for all the great stories and information.


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Your pet is so cute, the mischief highlights the cuteness in it.


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you. His nickname is “Rascal.” You can see it in his eyes. He is so fun.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh so cute. I think if my pup got a hold of his brush he would burry it underground. He really doesn’t like to be brushed. It’s getting better but he’s not fond of it.


----------



## Houdini’smom (11 mo ago)

Finn’s Mom (Barb) said:


> View attachment 274516
> View attachment 274517


That’s really cute! He must have been desperate! 😂


----------

